# Lekker ding



## Maxzi

Hi everyone,

I wonder how rude is this colloquial expression said to a girl: 
*
Lekkerding !

*Would you say it to one of your (female) friends? Is it pejorative or offensive?


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## HKK

If you say that to a Flemish girl, it will probably sound humorous because it's mostly a Dutch-Dutch expression. Especially if you're not a native speaker, it may be charming and win you the girl's heart or at least her attention  It is not pejorative or offensive as such, but of course, a girl will interpret a compliment about her looks differently depending on herself, you, the way you say it, the context... 

It's spelled in two words: lekker ding.


----------



## Maxzi

Thank you very much for your help HKK!

Here's an other way to pick up Dutch girls.


----------



## Kayla321

Mmm. I would probably not appreciate it... Be careful when and how you use this!


----------



## Maxzi

But you wouldn't feel offended, would you?

You find it rude?


----------



## Kayla321

That depends on how and when you use it, and on who is saying it and how well I know this person. Remember that you _are_ saying that someone is tasty, not pretty or smart or cool or whatever.

I think this expression is usually used when you're talking *about *someone (probably man to man or woman to woman only), not *to *someone.
"Zie je dat meisje/die jongen daar links, aan de bar? Dát is een lekker ding!"


----------



## Peterdg

If a man says to a woman: "je bent een lekker ding", he says: "you're sexy". Judge for yourself if it is offensive or not.


----------



## Maxzi

That's clearer to me now.

Thank you all for your great help! 
Dank u wel, allemaal !


----------

